

Why Apple is Trying to Kill NFC - ChelseaT
http://blog.apptopia.com/why-apple-is-trying-to-kill-nfc/

======
sighlent
Immensely surprised that Bluetooth 4 LE wasn't brought up in this article. The
potential to replicate here, aslo triangulation possibilities is significant.

~~~
jug6ernaut
Could you elaborate on your comment a bit? I have no idea what you are
referring to by "replicate" and "triangulation". (obviously i am not asking
for definitions but rather what they have to do with BT4LE lol).

------
malandrew
Can someone point me to some references for the following statement? I curious
to read more:

    
    
      the revenue generated per active user by top apps on iOS is four
      times higher than the equivalent number on Google Play. The 
      majority of publishers don’t even bother to release paid versions
      of their apps on Google Play, opting to monetize using IAP and ad
      support, with the latter making up the lion’s share of profits.

